# Another cycling problem



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I bought a 20gal long from petco's dollar a gallon sale. Trying to find the plain ammonia to start the cycle. I have checked every store with in 35 miles of me. It just isn't to be found. Even the Ace hardware didn't have it. 

Now what?? If I fill it up with water (well water) and put 3 or 4 bait goldfish in it, will they do the cycle. I am not fond of goldfish and not sure what to do with them after, if they survive. I have a 29gal I want to set up, but it isn't near big enough for goldfish and I want it to be a Tetra tank anyway.

Would the nitrifying bacteria do the job?? I am at a loss as to what to do now.

Plus instead of starting a new thread, does anyone have any moss for sale? I am not particular what kind. Just need moss and would rather pay someone from the forum for it. 

Hope all have a blessed day


----------



## Jenniferinfl (May 3, 2013)

If your going to do a fish-in cycle, use the fish that you actually plan to have in the aquarium. Do you have another tank you can 'seed' it from? To seed from a filter, just take the cartridge, rinse in tank water, and add to the new tank's filter. Don't rinse to thoroughly as you don't want to remove too much from your other tank. 
I would just buy 5 of the tetras you plan to own, seed the filter lightly from an existing tank, and then plan to do 50% water changes everyday for at least the first 10 days. I kept ammonia under 0.25 and nitrites under 0.25 using that method. It only took my tanks about 10-12 days for the seeded tanks to have nitrites zero out. 

To pull off cycling a tank with fish, you must have liquid test kits for ammonia, nitrites and nitrates. Plan on testing ammonia every 24 hours at least and after the first couple of days start testing for nitrites too. 

I wouldn't bother though cycling a tank with fish you don't want. Then if your meticulous you have a bunch of fish at the end that you don't want, or, worse yet you don't bother with water changes because they're fish you don't care about. I used the seeded method with 5 tetras per tank and everyone did fine. Have a plan though for when each day you're doing your 50% water change. Those get old fast.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

+1 with Jenn there. I seeded every tank I have set up since my 5g and it works wonders.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Strange - I found the right ammonia in at least 3 places just a few minutes from my house. Tractor Supply even had it. Some have used the stuff with surfectants. I wouldn't recommend it, but it has been done before. A few massive water changes on the end of the cycle and you should be good. You basically need a complete water transfusion a couple of times over.

I agree with the above if using fish to do it. Just go slow and plant the tank and you'll be fine.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

That's the problem with goldfish. I would take care of them as if they were 10.00 fish. I do have three different kinds of tetras. Plus the white minnow?? At least 6 of each. Oh, have 7 or 8 longfin danio. I supposed I could use the danio to cycle the tank. I have heard they are tough. I have ich in my tetra tank right now. Treating it with Kordon Ich Attack. Seems to be doing a pretty fair job. Still have it, but not as bad. I raised the temp too.

I have cycled tanks with fish before and never had any trouble. Guess I am getting old. I didn't want to stress the fish to much. 

I may try it tomorrow and see what happens. I will be able to change the water as needed everyday, so that will help.

Still need moss of some kind if any one has any to get rid of.

Sure appreciate all the replys. Thanks

Hope you all have a blessed day


----------



## HiTekHoney (Jul 12, 2013)

You know, this may sound really odd but I ran some experiments several years ago. Our pee is ammonia. I placed 1/4 cup in the fish less aquarium and it cycled much faster than normal. I'm not saying you do this, but it's better than running around looking for ammonia. Lol you can also buy beneficial bacteria to help speed up the process even faster. (With the pee) my experiment competed the cycling in just under two weeks in a 30gl tank. Otherwise, you could always get danios. They are hardy fish and don't get sick or diseased very often even with bad water. They are active and love swimming in schools of at least 6. I find them pretty to look at. Other than that, I'm with Jennifer. Or go fishless. Cycling cannot be rushed - normally. With fish you like, expect to make water changes daily to keep the fish safe. If they are not the hardy type anyway. 

And please remember, add fish slowly or your ammonia will rise even in a cycled tank. Your bacteria thrive based on the amount of fish. So if you suddenly place ten fish there, you'll definitely see spikes. Trust me. I did that too!!


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

vreugy said:


> That's the problem with goldfish. I would take care of them as if they were 10.00 fish. I do have three different kinds of tetras. Plus the white minnow?? At least 6 of each. Oh, have 7 or 8 longfin danio. I supposed I could use the danio to cycle the tank. I have heard they are tough. I have ich in my tetra tank right now. Treating it with Kordon Ich Attack. Seems to be doing a pretty fair job. Still have it, but not as bad. I raised the temp too.
> 
> I have cycled tanks with fish before and never had any trouble. Guess I am getting old. I didn't want to stress the fish to much.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't use longfin danios to cycle a tank...I had some of them and they seemed to be a little more sensitive to water parameters than the ordinary zebra danios. And yes, they are a tough little fish and cool to watch too.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Didn't know that about longfins. Matter of fact, I didn't realize they were longfins until I got them home. Just didn't pay attention to the "pretty" of the fish. Just like Danios. 

Have a friend with a goldfish pond. Will see if I can "borrow" a few of hers. If not, I will try to talk her into a few more after I use them. Since I won't get to a lfs for several months and the bait goldfish are plentiful in town, I may go with them. May just wait and see if I can find the ammonia.

I guess I could use my own urin, but I take a lot of meds. Afraid I would poison the poor little fish. Even with good filtration, some of my meds are pretty potent.

I sure do appreciate all your help. You guys and gals are the reason I joined this forum. Thanks a bunch.

Hope you all have a blessed day


----------



## HiTekHoney (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey, don't forget to keep us posted. I'd like to see how you're doing. With regards to the meds, ya, I wouldn't recommend it then. Here's another simple option. Just place some fish food in the tank, it'll rot, boom. Ammonia. Then just keep testing the water until its safe to place fish. Good luck and congratulations!!


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I changed out the water in the tank. Will start over again. Going to town today. I will look one more time for the ammonia. I've turned the heat on so it will be nice and warm if I find the ammonia. I hope I can find some. Wish I hadn't mixed the feeder guppies in with the other fish. They have started several tanks for me in the past. 

I will keep trying though. I didn't get to be this old by giving up.*old dude

On a side note, are ghost shrimp sensitive to salt??

Hope all have a blessed day


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Found the pure ammonia. The manager at one of our grocery stores ordered it. He seemed kind of interested in FW aquariums. Sure was nice of him. Now I won't have to worry about goldfish. 

Oh, I gave up on the Kordone for Ich. Upped the temp and added salt. I saw one spot yesterday. Means now I only have two more weeks of treating and I can put them in the new tank............if it is cycled by then.

Hope all have a blessed day


----------

